# Help Me Choose My Snoodle!



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 25, 2016)

So I am getting a snake probably within the next few months(maybe as early as my next check because I can't even wait anymore...) and I know a few things for sure, I am getting a ball python, I am getting a leucistic (completely white), and I am getting a male to name Bowie. But what I need help on is what color eyes I want him to have! 

There are two breeds of leucistic BPs one is the blue-eyed leucistic:





Their eyes are a gorgeous icy grey-blue and really pretty.

and the second is the black-eyed leucistic:




Whose eyes are pure black and also really pretty (I like that you can see the blackness of the eye through the skin on their head...which is weird but it's neat) But they are a bit more expensive then their blue eyed brethren.

So what I want it for some help decided, both are so beautiful and both have things I like about them so I am really torn. Which do you like more and why?


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 25, 2016)

Icy grey blue!


----------



## Riyadh (Jan 25, 2016)

Good luck handling those snakes.


----------



## Mariah (Jan 25, 2016)

Black! Those are so cute. I love snakes.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 25, 2016)

Riyadh said:


> Good luck handling those snakes.



BP's are literally the most docile animals, they just use you as a heating pad and sniff around like weird long scaly dogs and lay on your lap like a little ploop. Literally called BALL pythons because when they get scared they just curl up into a ball. Big scaredy ploops of scales.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> Black! Those are so cute. I love snakes.



I am pretty sure this is the first time I've ever seen you use an exclamation point.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 25, 2016)

the black eyed one is cute


----------



## gh0st (Jan 25, 2016)

Whoaoaoaa that snake is going to be very expensive!! I'm so happy for you though, because that is a BEAUTIFUL morph. ^^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 25, 2016)

gh0st said:


> Whoaoaoaa that snake is going to be very expensive!! I'm so happy for you though, because that is a BEAUTIFUL morph. ^^



For a beautiful friend for the next 30/40 years I want him to be the best I can get.


----------



## boujee (Jan 25, 2016)

they're both so cute
either one is fine, but are both available? Don't want you going by popular demand and they're sold out


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 25, 2016)

Gamzee said:


> they're both so cute
> either one is fine, but are both available? Don't want you going by popular demand and they're sold out



Oh no, there are hatchlings available on several sites right now, I have back-ups planned for if they do sell out but they are readily available from multiple breeders and sites. I've been looking at them for a long time and just caressing the screen so yeah...


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jan 25, 2016)

Both are cute, but if choose the one with black eye. Or just buy both.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jan 25, 2016)

I like the way the blue-eyed one looks more than the black-eyed one, so it gets my vote.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 25, 2016)

Oh, and if anybody is curious. (Which I am sure nobody is but I am going to tell you anyways.) I am planning on tubbing him for maybe the first year or so until he gets most of his growing done and then I am going to invest in a really nice glass terrarium to make him a really pretty home with places and stuff to explore. ^u^ Most likely jungle themed. I've been on amazon for weeks going through decorations to put on a wishlist for future use... >.>


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jan 25, 2016)

the black one because of the red


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 25, 2016)

I'm not a snake person, but look at that black eye! It looks like a pretty gemstone!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 25, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> the black one because of the red



That's just a reflection from the retina, the blues also do this in photographs:




Similar to red-eye in pictures with humans.


----------



## Alienfish (Jan 25, 2016)

Black eyed.. I love black eyes <:


----------



## Chris (Jan 25, 2016)

The blue-eyed is pretty.


----------



## piichinu (Jan 25, 2016)

Black


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 25, 2016)

This tie does not help at all!

And shame on the 2 people who said ew snakes.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 25, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> This tie does not help at all!
> 
> And shame on the 2 people who said ew snakes.



Eh, some people don't like dogs, some don't like cats and some don't like snakes. At least no one has said anything rude.


----------



## Kayrii (Jan 25, 2016)

I love snakes xD - They are both adorable and look so cuddly xD I would personally go with the black eyed one because it just looks super wicked <3 Good luck in making your decision! I can't imagine how hard that must be!


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jan 25, 2016)

Even though I like the blue-eyed, I'd have to say the black-eyed.  Mainly because of the red pupil contrasting with the black, it just gives it a cool and creepy appearance.


----------



## BluebellLight (Jan 25, 2016)

Icy Blue!  I love snakes!  I really wanted one but my mom said "NO SNAKES!" so I got a leopard gecko instead!  I wish I would have done my research though and gotten her from a breeder instead of supporting Petco.  Plus I could have gotten a really cool morph.  Anyways, I hope you love your snake!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jan 25, 2016)

They're both so gorgeous! I don't know much about snake care and I've never owned one, but I voted for the black eyes because they just appealed to me more. That's a really tough choice because you can't go wrong with either one. 

You'll have to post some pictures when you get one!!!


----------



## cornimer (Jan 25, 2016)

They're both very pretty but I prefer the blue-eyed one. The blue eyes just look so nice with the pale white snake. It looks majestic almost. c:


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 25, 2016)

Those blue eyes are super cute! I love me some sneks.


----------



## Cailey (Jan 26, 2016)

voted for the beautiful blue eyed one!
ugh I love snakes, so much. they're so misunderstood & BP's are sweethearts. 

I'd have one of I didn't live in an apartment with my boy. 
when we move into a condo or whatever soon were getting one for sure.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 26, 2016)

Looks like blue is winning, I'm starting to buy supplies for his set-up so I can make sure his set-up is perfect by the time I get him. I'm gunna keep this open until I actually buy him. =D


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 26, 2016)

that's great, i hope that you share pics of her/him with all of us


----------



## MintySky (Jan 26, 2016)

The blue one looks very nice and it really goes with the white.


----------



## Crash (Jan 26, 2016)

i used to have a ball python and she was sooo sweet! 
I think both eyes look really cool, but I'm kinda leaning towards blue ; v ;​


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jan 30, 2016)

Crash said:


> i used to have a ball python and she was sooo sweet!
> I think both eyes look really cool, but I'm kinda leaning towards blue ; v ;​



I've met probably 4 BP's and I've loved them all, like I used to be deathly afraid of snakes as a child, then first I met a super cute cornsnake who loved my hair, and then a few BPs here and there that I fell for almost instantaneously, and I got to meet a few giant boas at like fairs and stuff where they bring them out to educate kids and I got to hold one who was massive and she was beautiful and heavy, it took like 5 people to hold her out semi-straight.


----------



## jiny (Jan 30, 2016)

i like the black-eyed one!!


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 30, 2016)

Not to be rude or anything, but the black-eyed one looks kind of creepy, so the blue-eyed one. 
They look like nice pets!


----------



## himeki (Jan 30, 2016)

I really like the black eyed one, but thats because I love black eyes ;w;


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

the black-eyed one is cute ^^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 8, 2016)

So I just purchased the last of the things I need for my snoodles set-up and they should all get here by the 16th, but I am planning on getting him with my return so now it's all just riding on when I get my W-2 and can file my taxes!!! I am overly excited! Just wanted to keep this updated. 

Also it seems like blue is still winning so far so I am probably getting a blue eyed unless I can be convinced otherwise.


----------



## fenris (Feb 8, 2016)

I voted black, but while leucistic snakes are absolutely gorgeous, I'd probably pick a sugar for mine!  I really love the sugar morph - I've seen it described as an extreme form of calico.  It just looks fantastic.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 8, 2016)

fenris said:


> I voted black, but while leucistic snakes are absolutely gorgeous, I'd probably pick a sugar for mine!  I really love the sugar morph - I've seen it described as an extreme form of calico.  It just looks fantastic.



Sugars are really nice, especially when they have good blushing to them. Blushing is my weakness, like even normals with exquisite blushing are sooooo gorgeous! I honestly love so many morphs, it was hard enough narrowing it down to just BPs, and then to just leucs. Haha. Snakes are just so pretty. I also love hognoses and might get one later on in life when I have the space and stuff, they're such angry little cuties.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 8, 2016)

OMG SNAKES!!! PLEASE TAKE IT AWAY AND KILL IT WITH FIRE!! OMG


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 8, 2016)

snoozit said:


> OMG SNAKES!!! PLEASE TAKE IT AWAY AND KILL IT WITH FIRE!! OMG! sorry..i hate snakes.



Some people do, I used to be one of those people until I actually met a pet snake and got educated on them. So I am instead going to put it in a little box and love it forever.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 8, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Some people do, I used to be one of those people until I actually met a pet snake and got educated on them. So I am instead going to put it in a little box and love it forever.



i can never understand whats so lovable about them though. everything about them is just disgusting to me. they have a long creepy slimy body and the way they slither is just creepy as well. thats how i always view snakes. i can imagine myself screaming so hard even from a small accidental touch of them. im glad my country prohibited keeping them as pets.


----------



## Mariah (Feb 8, 2016)

snoozit said:


> i can never understand whats so lovable about them though. everything about them is just disgusting to me. they have a long creepy slimy body and the way they slither is just creepy as well. thats how i always view snakes. i can imagine myself screaming so hard even from a small accidental touch of them. im glad my country prohibited keeping them as pets.



Slimy? You really need to touch a snake someday. They feel awesome.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 8, 2016)

snoozit said:


> i can never understand whats so lovable about them though. everything about them is just disgusting to me. they have a long creepy slimy body and the way they slither is just creepy as well. thats how i always view snakes. i can imagine myself screaming so hard even from a small accidental touch of them. im glad my country prohibited keeping them as pets.



Literally no snake is slimy. A snail is slimy, or a slug. Snakes feel amazing, go to your local thrift and touch a snake-skin object at least. Like ball pythons are the most tame little bloops ever, they mostly just sit in a pile or hide by turning themselves into a living ball, hence the name.





Tiny frightened noodle. So scare of the wurl.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 8, 2016)

well, different people like different things  i think why i view them as slimy is because of the light reflected off their skin or some other reasons. idk. do they only eat dead animals?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 8, 2016)

snoozit said:


> well, different people like different things  i think why i view them as slimy is because of the light reflected off their skin or some other reasons. idk. do they only eat dead animals?



No they eat mostly rodents, in captivity they often are fed frozen/thawed rodents but can be fed live rodents as well.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm nervous around snakes; especially when they wrap around you tightly. X_x

I'd go for the icey blue/grey coloured eyes. Though, that said, the black eyed one looks kinda evil ahaha.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 10, 2016)

The blue-eyed one looks much smoother, I think ol' black-eyes, despite his _very_ cool eyes, is a bit too pink.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 13, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> The blue-eyed one looks much smoother, I think ol' black-eyes, despite his _very_ cool eyes, is a bit too pink.



He was pink due to be near shed, when snakes shed they go into a "blue" state, which usually makes the darker colored snakes turn a tint of blue and they look sometimes "milky" or dusty, the fun thing about the white snakes is instead they'll sometimes look yellow or pink instead of blue. =]


----------



## piske (Feb 13, 2016)

Awww they are so cute! Their coloring is so pretty~ I personally prefer the blue-eyed one :>


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 13, 2016)

They are both really beautiful! 

I prefer black-eyed leucistic's myself


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 13, 2016)

they're both super cute!! but i voted blue eyed because the black eyed looked more scary ;;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 21, 2016)

*vibrating with excitement* I put my baby on hold today! I did it I did it!!!! After getting my heart broken at the site I had chosen had run out of them I scoured all over the internet trying to find one, and only with the help of a friend on tumblr was I able to find a breeder with some young lucy's for sale! I put a hold on one #6 of the clutch and the picture of him showed so much sass I had to choose him. She says he's feeding well and getting good with handling and I AM SO STOKED. I literally CRIED this morning when she said yes like, I am so freaking happy already.


----------



## King Dorado (Feb 21, 2016)

whatja get, the blue-eyed or the black-eyed?  

i had a roommate once w/a ball python, it was always getting loose and terrorizing our neighbors.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 21, 2016)

King Dad said:


> whatja get, the blue-eyed or the black-eyed?
> 
> i had a roommate once w/a ball python, it was always getting loose and terrorizing our neighbors.



Not sure if I should ruin the surprise just yet. But he is v v cute ^u^

And that is why you get a well secured cage. Lol


----------

